# Got rodent problems? Gitchyew a mink!



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Yessiree, Pure ... Bad ... Assery ... !!!

Coupla thoughts; I don't see what the "mink Master" thinks the dog is adding to the darn equation - ya gotta a troop as bad *** effective as "Abbie girl the mink" just keep all the other troops outta her dang way!

And, the idgit with the chicken coop deserves rats and more - sh*t piled up against the side of his house and calls it "a woodpile" ... man, that's not even *******, that's just plain **** *** (down in Louisiana, **** *** are people who live wayyyy beneath ********)

Obviously not a Navy man (what a terrible neighbor to have :evil:

This is one bad *** video - enjoy!

Mink and Dog Cleanup Backyard Rodents:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=RjebAlfrexA


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

Next animal I get. Definitely a mink. That was awesome.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's pretty wild!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Those are some giant rats. Not much grosses me out but rats.....? Where's the shudder emoji?


----------

